# Icd9 code for lab 82670/estradiol



## cheryldudley8 (Jun 13, 2013)

Hello

I m trying to determine a valid diagosis for a lab request of 82670/estradiol. From what I have found, this lab is usually requested for infertility problems. The patient in question has had alot of problems with menstruation IE. heavy bleedding, painful menstruation and also amenorrhea... Also they have a history of hypothyroidism... but not problems with fertility... Previous progress notes are coded with the menstruation problems 626.0-626.2 and pelvic pain or 625.9 . I can't find any documentation ( literature ) that supports this lab with anything other then fertility problems... If any one has any information on this it would be greatly appreciated. THANKS!


----------

